# [Closed]Flick in town



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

As you can not sell when you are a visitor I'll be closing this thread. Sorry guys, did not know that!


----------



## Sherra (Mar 28, 2020)

I'm gonna pop in! Sherra from Everfree! <3


----------



## KristianKenneth (Mar 28, 2020)

We got DC. Would love to visit shop if Flick won't buy


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

We can try it out! I edited the code in the first post, can't edit the topic headline though


----------



## cicely (Mar 28, 2020)

Ooo I wish I had tarantulas saved up but I want to visit and see Flick for the first time!


----------



## Jaden (Mar 28, 2020)

I hope the selling works for visitors as well!

As selling will not work when you are a visitor I'll close this. Sorry for wasting your time!


----------

